# Meds for Adenomyosis. Just making things worse.



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

My doc has tried me on several different things for my Adenomyosis. But these hormone replacement drugs are making me a monster. I already take 3 drugs for my depression and anxiety. These meds increased my depression. It was getting scary how down I felt. The Aygestin kept me awake, swelled my breasts so bad I was in true pain. Even in the shower. I couldn't stand the water hitting my breasts. I still had cramping in between periods. The pills you take 2 weeks before the aygestin did nothing. My body was like, "what's this? Candy?" The b.c. Seasonale turned me into a complete monster. I couldn't sleep. I was so frustrated over nothing I wanted to crawl out of my skin. I was so moody and cranky (more so than usual) that I hated being around myself. It has been an insane 2 months. None of it has eased any of my symptoms. Now I'm having painful b.m.'s more often and sex is starting to hurt. What's it going to take before my doc decides a hysterectomy is in order? I just can't handle the symptoms and the side effects, plus my IBS! Grrrr.....


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It really sounds like you're having a rough time. I would say if the meds are making you feel worse and they aren't for a life threatening condition, stop taking them and tell your doc. If this doc won't listen or help you find one that will. I don't know how old you are but I would explore other options before you decide on a hyster. It isn't right for everyone. I know where you're at and all I can say is hang in there and try little things that can help you relax. ie: Music, deep breathing, a good book, a fav movie etc. I know it sounds kind of wimpy but give it a try until you can find a doc that can help. One more little thought I get frequent anxiety as well and Xanax helped me out for a bit. Find what works for you and keep us posted.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the response Kazzy3. Unfortunetly, it looks like hysterectomy is the only option I have left. Especially since it has become worse. I'm 42. I have another 8 - 10 yrs. before I have to worry about menopause. I have stopped the medications. The side effects were horrible. My doc isn't really rushing for the surgery. She's even tried me on the same meds twice. I'm not sure what she thought would be different the 2nd time around. I really don't want major surgery, but my menstral cramping has gone beyond 'cramping'. NOw it's just PAIN. I go back to gyno in Feb. We;ll see what she says then.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you thought about going to a different doctor? I was diagnosed with adenomyosis is April of 06 and was told right then I could have the hysterectomy whenever I wanted. I was going to wait a while but after 3 months of severe and constant pain I had it done. It's amazing how different one doctor can be to the next. I feel your pain, I have been there. Have you tried Ponstal? I had good luck with it right before my surgery. It's rather pricey (paid $90 for 30 pills!)Mindy


----------

